# what 275 70 18 tires work well



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

i have a 06 f350 reg cab longbox 6l powerstroke with a boss 9.2 v time to replace the tires was not impressed with the contitrac tr that came on it any suggestions or sould i buy a set of 16s for it in that size i have not found much availible in that size load range E


----------



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

check out http://www.tirerack.com/tires/Compa...rating=F&load_rating=G&RunFlat=All&loadRank=6

Click on each tires reviews, I find them to be very accurate

The Michelin LTX A/T 2 would be my choice based on the reviews


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Arent they 17's on that truck?


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

nope 275 70 18 load range E


----------



## whiteford06 (Jul 16, 2008)

that truck will not fit 16 with the size of the brake components i think the smallest you can go is 17


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The BFG All Terrain T\O's have been working pretty well for me. 

If you really want the best, get a set of 17" rims off E-bay and get some Cooper M&S. I have run both on my truck and the Coopers are a far superior snow and ice tire than the BFG's. 

In snow they're pretty comparable, but on ice, the Coopers will blow away the BFG's. I think the BFG's are a harder compound. 

Can't remember exactly how many miles I have on them, but they're doing pretty good so far.

PS And to say the Conti's suck is being very polite. That is a tire that should be outlawed in any state that has snow or rain.


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

thanks what size would be close on a 17" wheel


----------



## whiteford06 (Jul 16, 2008)

you can fit 35s with no problem


----------



## svt2205 (Nov 4, 2008)

Can't go wrong with Cooper ATR's. Quiet, smooth and offer great snow/ice traction. I've had BFG AT's and while they're a good tire, they sure make for a rough ride.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

svt2205;746001 said:


> Can't go wrong with Cooper ATR's. Quiet, smooth and offer great snow/ice traction. I've had BFG AT's and while they're a good tire, they sure make for a rough ride.


my bfgoodrich a/t's ride a lot better then my old discoverer atr's. I love the bfgoodrich. I would get 285/70/17 if I was you.


----------



## 1jbent (Dec 25, 2008)

I just put on a set of Goodyear Silent Armor 275/70R18 50,000 mile. Great traction plowing. I just hope to get the milage they promise.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

yeah the stock conti's suck in any snow even when brand new, theyre a highway tire and thats all theyre really great at.

Any of you guys going up a size wider to like a 285? I too am going to be getting the cooper discoverer ATRs.. m&S arnt made in 18s or larger, bfgs ive heard too many problems with and theyre way too overpriced in these 18-20 sizes with such a old school tread pattern, some are noisy etc.

I have the ATRs on the back of my 06 dually, came that way new and they have awesome grip when the truck is empty or loaded in snow.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

toyo open country a/t's,wearing even,great sidwall,balace with minimal weight,great styling.have 30k on mine and i don't think 10 or 15k more won't be a problem,have the michelin ltx at 2's on the wifes truck and they work very well she noticed a big difference compared to the junk generals!


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

if i go go with the cooper m&s and get a set of 17s would you go with the 235 80s or the 265 70s


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

cooper m&s now come 275 70 18 load range e just order me a set for the winter and order me a set of toyo mts for the sumer


----------

